# How many of your gym rat buddies are "on"?



## chicken_hawk (Mar 23, 2014)

So, my buddy sent me an article from t nation where they interviewed a life time user aka Johnny Juicer. He is a pler apparently and while I believed hime to be very candid. He thought only the top 10-15% of the top 100 lifters were on. 

To this I thought in my mind that all but two of the plers I know are on and every bber competitor I know is "on". Now, only about 30% of the local fym rats are on and most of them have competed. The majority of those who do it for fun do not, but as soon as they decide to compete everything changes unless they are entering a drug free event.

So, what about your rat buddies? And the guys who compete? 10-15% seams way low.

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 23, 2014)

Seams extremely low to me as well. The ones I know who compete I'd say more like 75-85% is a lot more fair to say


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 23, 2014)

Only 15% are on.  Another interesting fact is 85% of lifters are liars,  lol. Not sure what is with the secrecy, legalities or morally or whatever, it is just rarely admitted.   I can't say much,  as I am the same way.   I think that is why I like the board so much.  We all discuss openly about it which is something you just don't get in day to day life.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

When I look around my gym I can usually spot those that are def "on" and then there are those that may or may not be. 

I am finding that more and more physique guys are on but do not always look like they are.   They seem to run lower doses and love their Var and PH/DS.

I'd say 15% are absolutely on.  15-30% in the maybe maybe not range.  

Edumacated guesstimate is scientifically wild accurate guess.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 23, 2014)

when I was in college I think 75% were on, and 25% just had bunk gear haha...or that's what it felt like at least....now 4 years after graduating living in the suburbs of a major city...I'd say 50% of they dudes at my 24 hour are on or have been on before...


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well since I train alone and don't have any lifting friends around me my only gym rat buddies I chat with are from here so I have to say 100%


----------



## Big-John (Mar 23, 2014)

I think that it is a lot higher than that but aas is something I don't talk about to anyone period in person.


----------



## MattG (Mar 23, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Well since I train alone and don't have any lifting friends around me my only gym rat buddies I chat with are from here so I have to say 100%



My exact scenario too...the few i see in there every so often tho def arent on anything


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 23, 2014)

I point out people Every where I go... my wife is amazed.  You know because you know the look... puffy bloat, grainy dryness, super pumps, a frame on a dude that doesn't look natural. Tempers give it away too. I'd bet its more like 20% gym rats, 15% college students in sports and w.e. else in the professional market. Not including the dr. Prescribed low test users.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> I point out people Every where I go... my wife is amazed.  You know because you know the look... puffy bloat, grainy dryness, super pumps, a frame on a dude that doesn't look natural. Tempers give it away too. I'd bet its more like 20% gym rats, 15% college students in sports and w.e. else in the professional market. Not including the dr. Prescribed low test users.




So what about Mike O'Hearn?


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Seams extremely low to me as well. The ones I know who compete I'd say more like 75-85% is a lot more fair to say





I say more like 99.9%

I know very few people that aren't "on"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

My fricken Dr made me so I am very  upset . So I say forced injection raped is 20%


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 24, 2014)

Cant say.  Im there at one in the morning and almost always there alone.


----------



## zman12 (Mar 25, 2014)

There is not that many who compete in my gym but a few that I think they are on some do not even look like it. They have poor diets and training habits.


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2014)

Like a couple of you, I'm flying solo in the gym. Plus, my gym is really not any kind of hardcore or even serious gym, either. No competitors, no powerlifters. Mostly old people and women. There might be 2 or 3 guys I've seen that could be on, but it would be complete speculation.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 25, 2014)

On what?? Not to sound naive but I hope you are not referring to those performance enhancing chemicals -- an illegal process known world wide as doping! Um if thats what you meant I'm pretty sure no one has touched the stuff in the gym I train in. If i see that kind of mischief i'm gonna sit em down for talk about why they use them even if its none  of my fucking business and why they should indeed kick the shit out of me all the way to my car for getting in their business
Not only that but the PDR stated over and over for decades the warning steroids do not increase or enhance athletic ability ..  
I would say that many gyms I've trained in in years gone by had about 90%
on and 10% here and gone not on . Some hard core gyms had almost no one on for 1 good reason THERE WAS NO SHIT AVAILABLE! That was Thee only reason.  Bad part is 80% of the guys that use nowadays are straight up fucking pussies in the gym,. A whole fucking army of hey I have some pecs and delts and arms ---- you mean there are muscles in the back too???! 
Why train legs I have some nice pants and long shorts . FUCKING PUSSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. If it don't apply let fly. If it upsets you well look at the last two words before the exclamation marks and be sure to tell us here so you won't get mistaken for the let it fly group. 
J/K   I 'm sure I know of  no one involved in that social scourge/
T


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 25, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Well since I train alone and don't have any lifting friends around me my only gym rat buddies I chat with are from here so I have to say 100%



I think formula wants some gym friends


----------



## FordFan (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in a small town. There's a small percent of guys who juice, maybe 10-15%. No one competes in any form. 

The sad part, I just took a 7 month break from diet and gym. The same guys haven't grown one bit. None of them push, it's just a social event.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 25, 2014)

I travel a lot for work and am in different areas for months at a time but where ever I go I find a gym the day after arriving and go from there. Currently at a planet fitness not sure if it's even considered a gym by y'all's standards (cheapest membership and no contract). Maybe one or two are on other than that none. I am just starting my first cycle so they can't tell I'm on yet. After June there will probably be speculation.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 25, 2014)

Some times you have to do what you have to do to train. Pipeliner does one oak 
williams or Magellen sound familiar? I was a pipeline employee some years back. 
I had the cush job though at a terminal doing over night pumps . 1.2 million gallons of BP premium please.... When you are in spots where you can get in a good gym do so. Planet fitness may show you the door if you grunt ,sweat fart , or gaze at some sweet poon... Good luck bu. What area of tX you outta? 
Thanks , T.......


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 25, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Bad part is 80% of the guys that use nowadays are straight up fucking pussies in the gym,. A whole fucking army of hey I have some pecs and delts and arms ---- you mean there are muscles in the back too???!
> Why train legs I have some nice pants and long shorts . FUCKING PUSSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. If it don't apply let fly. If it upsets you well look at the last two words before the exclamation marks and be sure to tell us here so you won't get mistaken for the let it fly group.
> J/K   I 'm sure I know of  no one involved in that social scourge/
> T



Why ya gotta pick on and call out Iron Built like that ? 
He is just old and forgets to trains legs and back


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I think formula wants some gym friends



No not really, unless they were good looking women , I wouldn't mind training with them


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 25, 2014)

@turbobusa one oak is still goin from what I know of I'm outta south texas about an hour south east of San Antonio. Currently out in west texas in the midland odessa area. They got a new play out here that's starting to open up so I got in on it before everyone from the south on the eagle ford play decided to head this way.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 25, 2014)

And yeah the planet fitness mentality definitely is not for me. It pisses me off....no squat racks, bench press, incline rack nothing, just a lot of cable machines and two smith machines which suck for bench of squat cause you lose the stabilizer muscles. I push pretty hard and for the most part people just stare a little (I'm not big but I have a big presence naturally)


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 25, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> So, my buddy sent me an article from t nation where they interviewed a life time user aka Johnny Juicer. He is a pler apparently and while I believed hime to be very candid. He thought only the top 10-15% of the top 100 lifters were on.
> 
> To this I thought in my mind that all but two of the plers I know are on and every bber competitor I know is "on". Now, only about 30% of the local fym rats are on and most of them have competed. The majority of those who do it for fun do not, but as soon as they decide to compete everything changes unless they are entering a drug free event.
> 
> ...



My gym is very commercial with all types. Out of the men I would sat at least 50% are on. This is from hundreds of people too. I get asked about aas all the time.

Out of my mates (not counting work mates) I would say 90% are using. Pretty much all of my close mates use aas.

Competitors in PL and BB... I would say at least 80%... depends what level etc. At a high level I would say that is more 99.9%.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it depends on the gym and the state you're in- back in San Diego- maybe 50% of the gym rats.. Here in North Carolina- maybe 20%


----------



## MattG (Mar 25, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I think it depends on the gym and the state you're in- back in San Diego- maybe 50% of the gym rats.. Here in North Carolina- maybe 20%



Here in NE Ohio, maybe 5%. My small town (10,000ppl) I only know of a few individuals on. And there's only a couple gyms so word spreads fast around here. You fuck up and get put in the paper and the whole town knows about it. Yes, I have been talked about several times.lol


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 25, 2014)

Around here it really depends on the gym you go to.  

Even Golds has 5 locations and the crowds are different at each one.  

Some 24hr Fitness places are packed with young guys that are on, others are truly "fitness"  Meccas with yoga and spin groupies.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I think formula wants some gym friends



Needspractice left enigmatic so hes available.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## FordFan (Mar 25, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I think it depends on the gym and the state you're in- back in San Diego- maybe 50% of the gym rats.. Here in North Carolina- maybe 20%



Good to have another NC guy here


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 25, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Good to have another NC guy here




There's actually four other members on here in the Raleigh Durham area

Good to know there is five!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> My gym is very commercial with all types. Out of the men I would sat at least 50% are on. This is from hundreds of people too. I get asked about aas all the time.
> 
> Out of my mates (not counting work mates) I would say 90% are using. Pretty much all of my close mates use aas.
> 
> Competitors in PL and BB... I would say at least 80%... depends what level etc. At a high level I would say that is more 99.9%.



That's along the lines I had stated. If guys compete they are usually on something. Gym rats less so but still there are plenty.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

MattG said:


> Here in NE Ohio, maybe 5%. My small town (10,000ppl) I only know of a few individuals on. And there's only a couple gyms so word spreads fast around here. You fuck up and get put in the paper and the whole town knows about it. Yes, I have been talked about several times.lol



I feel yah, when I was back east in a town of 30K word would spread fast about such things and availability was low. In Kansas City no one cares and availability is high.

Hawk


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 25, 2014)

One thing I've noticed about California is that there is usually a "serious gym/ hardcore " in every city big and small. This is where all the serious lifters/ competitors and juice heads go. I haven't so much noticed this trend in other states.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 26, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> One thing I've noticed about California is that there is usually a "*serious gym/ hardcore "* in every city big and small. This is where all the serious lifters/ competitors and juice heads go. I haven't so much noticed this trend in other states.



I used to belong to one of those tiny, hole in the wall, dungeon like gyms. It closed up years ago, man do I miss it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 26, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I used to belong to one of those tiny, hole in the wall, dungeon like gyms. It closed up years ago, man do I miss it




They are awesome because of the attitude of the gym- let's you really push it


----------



## georgeinaltus (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice to see some more NC fans in here!! Im in Fayetteville and use the base gyms on Ft Bragg.  Would not even want to speculate the percentage on base juicing, would be mind blowing.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 26, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> One thing I've noticed about California is that there is usually a "serious gym/ hardcore " in every city big and small. This is where all the serious lifters/ competitors and juice heads go. I haven't so much noticed this trend in other states.



Midwest is pretty heavy on hardcore spots Illinois has quite a few.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 26, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Why ya gotta pick on and call out Iron Built like that ?
> He is just old and forgets to trains legs and back



Ha ha lol  gotta like that one. Will say IB has a stout back though.
We will be checking out some leg work when warm weather comes .
T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> There's actually four other members on here in the Raleigh Durham area
> 
> Good to know there is five!



Yayy?


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 27, 2014)

Most of my close people I work with are usually at TRT range minimum,,,myself included. I dont know if you can consider that
dose (100mg per wk) as 'ON'.


----------



## psych (Mar 27, 2014)

Almost all of them.....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

So it seams almost unanimous that guys who compete or should compete are all "on".

Not sure where Johny Juicer got his numbers unless he was attempting to protect the sports image.

Hawk


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Everyone I know at my gym in on. It's a weird place. They're all young military and they tell the whole world about what they're taking. It gets kind of annoying. At my previous gym, it was the most hardcore place where most all guys and girls are on gear, lots of pros and top level amateurs, but no one discussed gear, not even with long term friends. Everyone had common sense there.


----------



## squatster (Feb 8, 2021)

Looking threw the past- I think most of the people at my gym are on


----------

